
Ace Parking says Uber, Lyft have cut parking business up to 50% in some venues - jseliger
http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/business/growth-development/sd-fi-ace-parking-uber-lyft-competition-20180222-story.html
======
jseliger
File under "good news:" [https://www.amazon.com/High-Cost-Free-Parking-
Updated/dp/193...](https://www.amazon.com/High-Cost-Free-Parking-
Updated/dp/193236496X) . Even Ace Parking is likely implicitly subsidized by
zoning codes.

